# Seiko 5 SNK owners: Show me your NATO or leather bands!



## dcdude (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm trying to envision the finished product. The beige SNK803 on olive (below) seems like one of the better combinations:










Some leather bands come close. It seems like the darker the better, which then serves to "wash out" the beige color to less yellow and more white. Also considering black and khaki NATO, but my preferred skunk style is harder to find in 18mm than the 5 stripe version. I've seen several black SNK809 examples on black and gray skunk NATOs, but I'm leaning away from black, as I have a Bagelsport black Sub coming and perhaps an HMT Pilot.

Has anyone re-banded a white dial SNK789, or is that just too fancy? Sometimes I like the idea of the batons rather than the numbers.


----------



## dcdude (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm wondering if the all-stainless SNK809K1 version can be re-banded as easily as the nylon band version. Do these two have the same case?


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

dcdude said:


> Do these two have the same case?


I believe so.

The SNK803 on olive looks great. Great choice.

Mine is a common 809. I like mine on NATO. Here are a couple of pics.

Grey










Desert Tan










Tan suede


----------



## sjbrook (Jul 30, 2007)

Custom mil-style leather...


----------



## ShenR (Feb 15, 2012)

Mine on a brown leather strap:







With the wristshot i posted this morning:







Don't have one with a beige dial, so can't try that out for you. do have a beige leather strap though, wonder how that would look on a beige dial


----------



## dcdude (Apr 29, 2012)

Since I already have a Laco flieger, I felt the need for something more dressy, so the batons got me. I went with a white SNKE49KE1. Now I'm seeking crocodile pattern brown leather. Just don't know if I need 18mm or 20mm?


----------



## Loquax (Oct 22, 2012)

dcdude said:


> Has anyone re-banded a white dial SNK789, or is that just too fancy? Sometimes I like the idea of the batons rather than the numbers.


I actually just did. This is the strap: Watch strap Cu-LB682R 18mm brown racing design white stitching by Condor

And this is how it turned out:
















I am satisfied on a general level. The band was nearly too short for my wrists, but it works. Perhaps the buckle is a bit to small, I would have liked it to be as wide as the band is at the lugs. But, it really works well I think.


----------



## Sandrat (Feb 18, 2014)

Re-banded 789..deployment clasp and black leather with white stitching


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

Hi, the 803 goes well with some loud colours also. The only problem I've found regarding cheap strap experimentation is the 18mm lugs: very few cheap straps available compared to 20mm, hence the wider strap squeezed onto mine.

Sent from Samsung s4 mini


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

Here's my black dial










also, not mine but these both look great


----------



## hinckc (Mar 2, 2014)

OK, I wouldn't have brought this thread back to life just for my sake, but since it's back from the dead, and I just rebanded my new SNK809....

Sorry it's not an 803, but an 809. But maybe it will help, if you haven't found a band already. Which you probably have by now.

First post, for me, btw!


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

hinckc said:


> OK, I wouldn't have brought this thread back to life just for my sake, but since it's back from the dead, and I just rebanded my new SNK809....
> 
> Sorry it's not an 803, but an 809. But maybe it will help, if you haven't found a band already. Which you probably have by now.
> 
> ...


Nice combo.

Welcome aboard btw!


----------



## dcdude (Apr 29, 2012)

hinckc said:


> OK, I wouldn't have brought this thread back to life just for my sake, but since it's back from the dead, and I just rebanded my new SNK809....
> 
> Sorry it's not an 803, but an 809. But maybe it will help, if you haven't found a band already. Which you probably have by now.
> 
> First post, for me, btw!


Welcome aboard...nice watch. You win bonus points for having both NATO _and_ leather! You assumed correctly that I did find what I needed. It was an SNKE49K1. With the crocodile band I found it too dressy and it didn't get worn much. It was also a bit small and I sold it 

My current leather band beater is a Wenger Terrgraph, which at 43mm is a bit too big, but fashionable, I guess:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/wenger-terragraph-01-0541-106-some-photos-770594.html


----------



## Sandrat (Feb 18, 2014)

Spiedel 18mm rubber over leather deployment
.


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

Sent using AMAZINGLY STUPID AND OVERLY COMPLICATED as well as SLOOOOW NEW Tapatalk, even though I paid for the old version, that worked perfectly!!! I want the old one back!!!


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

My 809 on nato.

Sent from Samsung s4 mini


----------



## Mr TPG (Feb 28, 2014)

My skinny wrists make it a bit hard to see the strap on a wrist shot...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

My modded SNK809. Date's a day out, but hey, who cares?


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Polished SNK809 on Nato.


----------



## Mr TPG (Feb 28, 2014)

Forgot about this one...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Underwatermechanic (Mar 7, 2014)

On a NATO


----------



## mechmiser (Feb 22, 2014)

Sandrat said:


> Re-banded 789..deployment clasp and black leather with white stitching


That looks reall nice! Does the SNK789 take 18mm or 20mm straps?


----------



## Clavius (Feb 26, 2013)

My SNK807 on a Crown & Buckle leather strap:


----------



## Adcadet (Dec 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark.downie.103 (Mar 30, 2014)

For a change from the nylon strap I think this leather Zulu is quite good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandrat (Feb 18, 2014)

mechmiser said:


> That looks reall nice! Does the SNK789 take 18mm or 20mm straps?


18mm


----------



## MattGent (Dec 2, 2012)

dcdude said:


> I'm wondering if the all-stainless SNK809K1 version can be re-banded as easily as the nylon band version. Do these two have the same case?


Yes - they are exactly the same. I have an 809(blk) and an 805(grn) and can swap the metal bracelet back and forth easily.

I like the green/olive 2pc strap that came with the 805 on both of them, and many natos work on the black.

I found a pair of leather straps, brown and black, on ebay. Not an easy find as I need short bands. Here's the brown leather:



I was thinking of selling or trading the 805 on the metal bracelet as it is so similar to the black.

Matt


----------



## mechanicalorbust (Jun 12, 2014)

heres my brand new snk803k2 with hadley-roma chestnut brown straps


----------



## flashsp-2 (Aug 12, 2014)

On natural leather zulu


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

SNKs on NATOs? That's my specialty.










This one isn't a NATO though


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

not mine but got mine on a similar brown leather...about to be cali modded too


----------



## Clavius (Feb 26, 2013)

My SNK807 on a dark blue NATO from Crown & Buckle:


----------



## toolonginexile (Jun 30, 2014)

flashsp-2 said:


> On natural leather zulu
> View attachment 1594499


Thats a great strap. can you let me know where to obtain one? Thanks


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## bobs100 (Dec 26, 2012)

Sandrat said:


> Spiedel 18mm rubber over leather deployment
> .


Hi S, Love the look of your rubber on leather band with deployment. Can you share where you purchase your band and any part numbers?. Thanks, Bob.


----------



## toolonginexile (Jun 30, 2014)

here's a quick shot of the band i threw on today.....not a great pic but you get the idea....a natural untanned leather after some sun and rain.....


----------



## toolonginexile (Jun 30, 2014)

And a couple more for the heck of it...i hope the camera in the new i phone 6 beats this lousy one....


----------



## toolonginexile (Jun 30, 2014)

giorgos mg said:


>


thats a great band in the top pic. can you let us know where you sourced it from?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonbe (Mar 10, 2013)

Trying this strap out and maybe looking for new hands too

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonbe (Mar 10, 2013)

Latest mod 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

SNK809 after some modifications.










Same watch after my wife claimed it and commissioned her own mods.










She hasn't been wearing it so I'll probably steal it and return it back to my modded version.


----------



## barbrine (Dec 15, 2010)

find it here in the post My first Seiko watch - SNK803K2, a very ugly blog.


----------



## nugroz89 (Jan 6, 2014)

My Snk809 ready for holiday..


Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## nitroproof (Sep 5, 2014)

On Hello Nato Leather Zulu!


----------



## heyheyuw (Jan 31, 2015)

Currently I have these straps reversed. I like the leather on the 805, and the green nato on the beige 803.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## svokaj (Nov 4, 2013)

awesome looking combo. where did You get this strap?


----------



## svokaj (Nov 4, 2013)

Awesome looking combo. Where did You get this strap?


nugroz89 said:


> My Snk809 ready for holiday..
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## nugroz89 (Jan 6, 2014)

svokaj said:


> Awesome looking combo. Where did You get this strap?


Thanks, i got it from local strapmaker in my country

Regards,

Nugroz89


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

nato leather. match perfectly


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## stamford27 (Sep 10, 2015)

Here's my blue Seiko 5 with a Horween leather strap.






Hope you like it, it's my first post on here. Photo taken with a Nokia Lumia 830.


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## stamford27 (Sep 10, 2015)

I know this is not a Monster thread, but thought i'd show my Monster with a Horween vintage leather strap.


----------



## stamford27 (Sep 10, 2015)

Just bought a new rubber strap for my Monster, Hope you like it.


----------



## pbnelson (Feb 8, 2016)

My green SNK805 tried a number of NATO straps until settling on Clockwork Synergy's "Brown Worn Leather Nato Watch Strap". I added the red stitching in a few minutes with needle and thread.

More enterprising was the sapphire crystal mod, obtained from the bay by "ajuicet" under the heading "Blue AR Domed Sapphire Crystal for Seiko 5 SNK809 30mm Mod Parts Custom". To my surprise the color (blue), size (2.2mm high) and shape (single domed) work really well together. At certain angles the faint blue AR coating transforms the dial a pleasing, mild teal. The shallow single dome has a subtle magnifying effect that lends greater wrist-presence to the diminutive (37mm) case.


----------



## luisdent (Jan 17, 2010)

Can anyone tell me where to get an 18mm strap like the one on the timex weekender? It's like a zulu i think, but mine isn't thick at all and has no rough stuching edges or anything under my wrist. I dont mind the stick strap on the 809, but the overlap stiching under my wrist is scratchy and annoying. I'm not so sure I'm a fan of the excess strap of a nato.


----------



## wristwrangler (Apr 10, 2016)

Marrin said:


> Img.tapatalk.com/d/14/03/28/5eresyzu.jpg
> 
> Sent using AMAZINGLY STUPID AND OVERLY COMPLICATED as well as SLOOOOW NEW Tapatalk, even though I paid for the old version, that worked perfectly!!! I want the old one back!!!


What kind of strap is this? Make? Model?


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Or for a more dressy occasion...


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

pbnelson said:


> My green SNK805 tried a number of NATO straps until settling on Clockwork Synergy's "Brown Worn Leather Nato Watch Strap". I added the red stitching in a few minutes with needle and thread.
> 
> More enterprising was the sapphire crystal mod, obtained from the bay by "ajuicet" under the heading "Blue AR Domed Sapphire Crystal for Seiko 5 SNK809 30mm Mod Parts Custom". To my surprise the color (blue), size (2.2mm high) and shape (single domed) work really well together. At certain angles the faint blue AR coating transforms the dial a pleasing, mild teal. The shallow single dome has a subtle magnifying effect that lends greater wrist-presence to the diminutive (37mm) case.


I have been looking at the same crystals only flat, but I am in general against outer AR coating as it is prone to scratching and thus making it pointless on a sapphire, so I contacted the seller asking if he can offer with only inner AR and he said that at the time being he cant as the market asks for double AR, but if he sells enough of these he will eventually be able to make what he want.

My SNK is pretty scratched up, but I still havent fully decided on buying the sapphire. One day I will 

Oh and to be on topic as well:


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

wristwrangler said:


> What kind of strap is this? Make? Model?


Morellato Forest


----------



## EvanB (Nov 28, 2014)

This SNK809 was my #1 but it has been demoted by a Turtle. 

Used and abused. On a Hadley Roma.


----------



## pbnelson (Feb 8, 2016)

Marrin said:


> My SNK is pretty scratched up, but I still havent fully decided on buying the sapphire. One day I will
> 
> View attachment 7799090


Your crystal scratch tolerance is astounding. Just 1% of those would drive me out of my mind.


----------



## luisdent (Jan 17, 2010)

pbnelson said:


> Your crystal scratch tolerance is astounding. Just 1% of those would drive me out of my mind.


me too. Yikes. Isn't there an 11th commandment? Thou shalt not wear an imperfect watch crystal?


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

pbnelson said:


> Your crystal scratch tolerance is astounding. Just 1% of those would drive me out of my mind.


hehe, to be honest, only the first scratch hurt me, as others accumulated together with case scratches, the watch started looking better and better.
I always used to think it is funny how some people actually buy watches that are scratched up and rusted because they look "cool".

But now that mine is all scratched up, I do like it. I still would never buy a destroyed watch with someone elses history, in this case I was the destroyer and all those scratches are my history, so I love it. Oh and if you thought that picture was bad, this one will make you cry


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

809 on a med brown leather strap from Sophie at cheapestnatostraps.com. Had a sapphire crystal installed a few weeks ago.


----------



## Firewolf112002 (May 31, 2016)

@photoshooter can I ask where you get the face and parts for the mod? It looks really good


----------



## babyface (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## TigerUK (Sep 24, 2016)

snkk35 on blushark alphashark khaki that looks green to my eyes but everyone eyes looks khaki


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

Here's my SNKE59K


----------



## TigerUK (Sep 24, 2016)

Enoran said:


> Here's my SNKE59K


those hands on my seiko snkk35 would have been fab.


----------



## unlewser (Oct 28, 2015)

some of these straps really class it up.


----------



## NJWatcher (May 27, 2017)

Recently picked up my Seiko 5. Great watch.


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

I loved that watch


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

My SNK805, it's been with me for more than 5 years now, and is my daily wear









WatchGeek YT Channel


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

.


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

.


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

My Seiko 5 SNK789 on leather


----------



## E5R18 (Dec 2, 2017)

Hello everyone, first post on here: my SNK809 on a Fluco suede strap.

And no, it’s not broken. The date is in the process of changing.


----------



## bshah1976 (Jun 28, 2017)

amazon has some great leather nato's for under $20. I have one...def worth it.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XKGW9PM/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2JQOEVVNXTU5F


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Hodari D. (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

Christmas season


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## mon34480 (May 13, 2018)

giorgos mg said:


> Christmas season


That looks really nice! May I ask which strap that is?


----------



## kymar (Jan 17, 2015)

Sent from my F8131 using Tapatalk


----------



## kymar (Jan 17, 2015)

Sent from my F8131 using Tapatalk


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

807 & 809









G


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

G


----------



## Str8Shave01 (Jul 6, 2018)

giorgos mg said:


> I loved that watch


Can you link this strap?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

https://erikasoriginals.com/mn-straps/mn-straps/original.php


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

Str8Shave01 said:


> Can you link this strap?


You can check Greenstraps

G


----------



## pbnyc (Dec 10, 2017)

giorgos mg said:


> I loved that watch


giorgos mg, is this, and the black with red stitching, from Colareb? (Eye catching straps both.)


----------



## pbnyc (Dec 10, 2017)

Watches 37, 38mm are the sweetspot for my wrist and every day I get more impressed as I see the variety of watches Seiko makes in the 5 series in this size. I have a green-dial SNK but there's at least three other 5s I'd like to own.


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

pbnyc said:


> giorgos mg, is this, and the black with red stitching, from Colareb? (Eye catching straps both.)


No, Greenstraps

G


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

DeBeers Breitling style strap.


----------



## pbnyc (Dec 10, 2017)

giorgos mg, these are your own work? Beautiful!


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

SNKL15


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

SNK807 (MODDED) RALLY STRAP BY C&B


----------



## Mbinky (Mar 2, 2018)

My Seiko 5 SNK805 on a Barton Nato. Currently tracking the time and on the 25th day it is running 1.2 SPD.


----------



## Servando (May 17, 2021)

Mbinky said:


> My Seiko 5 SNK805 on a Barton Nato. Currently tracking the time and on the 25th day it is running 1.2 SPD.


Amazing. Mine is +40 SPD, not the best, but at least consistent and not back.


----------

